# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  If Ron Paul runs in 2012...we raise $100 million

## Eric21ND

We proved we can raise a ton of money, $20 million in the 4th quarter alone!  Imagine if we laid the ground work early, we could have $20 million dollar quarters every 3 months.  By the end Ron Paul or whoever he endorses could potentially raise $100 million dollars.

Hell the day he launches his campaign we could probably raise a good $10 million!  Imagine the media frenzy and excitement.  Just thinking about this gets pumped like in the early days of the campaign.  We did huge things, but we could easily go beyond anything.  Imagine having enough money to fund tv ads of our favorite youtube videos, imagine having an elite team of computer/media guys pumping out high quality youtube videos and ads.  I really think we could do it up huge next go around, whether its Dr. Paul or somone that gets his support.

----------


## tremendoustie

I would donate to the campaign also, but I would probably also like to see a lot of well financed, financially accountable grassroots organizations.

If we could raise $100M, I'd want the campaign to have like $40M, and use $60 million for these independent efforts. I am convinced that if we could buy massive media time for grassroots ads, we'd have a lot better shot.

Also, I like the idea of another candidate also, as long as they're solid on the issues. It doesn't have to be Paul.

----------


## slacker921

Not having lots of money in time to advertise in Iowa and NH wasn't the main reason his campaign didn't succeed.  The other issues would need to be sorted out in the next year (or sooner) otherwise it would just be a repeat (but with more money).

----------


## The One

2012 $100,000,000  =  2008 $10,000,000

Think of Dr. Evil in the Austin Powers movies.

----------


## NEPA_Revolution

First order of business in 2011 is to get an updated high tide ad, then raise 1 million dollars for just the High Tide to play in NH

----------


## Bodhi

I think it is doable for sure.  I had never donated to a politician before RP.  I was not able to max out but I did donate hundreds to his campaign and "turned on" a lot of people who also donated.

If he runs again, I will do my best to max out my contributions and double my efforts to spread the word of Liberty.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Not having lots of money in time to advertise in Iowa and NH wasn't the main reason his campaign didn't succeed.  The other issues would need to be sorted out in the next year (or sooner) otherwise it would just be a repeat (but with more money).


the gop leadership is 100% to blame for killing Ron Pauls Campaign,they ran 10 candidates against him and corrupted basically all the conventions by illegal and immoral as well as unethical tactics!!

this is the main reason and why the gop and cogop/NVGOP AND _____ had their AZZEZ HANDED TO THEM ON A PLATTER and it will continue...

----------


## tremendoustie

> the gop leadership is 100% to blame for killing Ron Pauls Campaign,they ran 10 candidates against him and corrupted basically all the convetions by illegal and immoral as well as unethical tactics!!
> 
> this is the main reason and why the gop and cogop/NVGOP AND _____ had their AZZEZ HANDED TO THEM ON A PLATTER and it will continue...


I'm sure what you say is true, but I wan't impressed with the way RP's campaign was run, either. I'd like to see more money in the grassroots, buying more airtime, in a more cost-effective manner, with better ads.

I think our collective intelligence and political acumen is greater than that of the official campaign, probably greater than that of most campaigns.

Side point: Has anyone else here read prey, by Chrighton? I was struck by the political ramifications, which he didn't really explore in the book. The swarms were incredibly intelligent, just like the collective intelligence of the market, and perhaps the intelligence of grassroots political activity. How intelligent would the swarms have been with one or a few nano-particles in charge of everything? Dumb as a doornail, just another reason even well intentioned tyrranny fails.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'm sure what you say is true, but I wan't impressed with the way RP's campaign was run, either. I'd like to see more money in the grassroots, buying more airtime, in a more cost-effective manner, with better ads.
> 
> I think our collective intelligence and political acumen is greater than that of the official campaign, probably greater than that of most campaigns.
> 
> Side point: Has anyone else here read prey, by Chrighton? I was struck by the political ramifications, which he didn't really explore in the book. The swarms were incredibly intelligent, just like the collective intelligence of the market, and perhaps the intelligence of grassroots political activity. How intelligent would the swarms have been with one or a few nano-particles in charge of everything? Dumb as a doornail, just another reason even well intentioned tyrranny fails.


i hear you, im sure some blame is on the cfl and rp campaign,but what i witnessed is most of the cause was the gop leadership and the corrupt leaders within the gop.  i agree with many of your points

----------


## slacker921

sb - agreed, the GOP was a big factor.  But there are many, many other factors.  If you're objective about it you can find huge room for improvement from the Paul campaign, grassroots, and even Ron Paul himself.  If everyone looks at 2008 as a learning experience and starts in earnest in late 2009 to make a serious run at 2012 then things could be very different whether the candidate is Ron Paul or someone else.  

Money doesn't buy success in politics.  Ask Mitt Romney or Rudy Guilliani... or Ross Perot.

----------


## mello

I'm already saving up for 2012. My change bank will easily have over $1,000 by 2012.
We need to plan ahead for the moneybomb though. Trevor Lyman's first moneybomb on
November 5th only had a month of online advertising which generated 4.2 million. We
need a minimum of 3 months of online advertising with scores of individuals posting
reminders on blogs & forum threads. Then 2-4 weeks of radio & TV ads, preferably on 
national cable shows like CNN, MSNBC, MTV, etc.

We also need to learn from our mistakes & correct them & anticipate the shennanigans
against us. Getting ripped off at the Louisiana Caucus is one example. Spending a million
dollars on a blimp instead of national advertising before Super Tuesday is another example
that I can think of off the top of my head.

----------


## scandinaviany3

> We proved we can raise a ton of money, $20 million in the 4th quarter alone!  Imagine if we laid the ground work early, we could have $20 million dollar quarters every 3 months.  By the end Ron Paul or whoever he endorses could potentially raise $100 million dollars.
> 
> Hell the day he launches his campaign we could probably raise a good $10 million!  Imagine the media frenzy and excitement.  Just thinking about this gets pumped like in the early days of the campaign.  We did huge things, but we could easily go beyond anything.  Imagine having enough money to fund tv ads of our favorite youtube videos, imagine having an elite team of computer/media guys pumping out high quality youtube videos and ads.  I really think we could do it up huge next go around, whether its Dr. Paul or somone that gets his support.


If you are serious about that then people need to start forming pacs in all meetups across the US, building up the 1st major nest egg right now over the next 4 years.

So like 3077 counties*3 years*100 dollars* 16 people=15 million dollar launch

But if we could have more meetups lets say 10,000 meetups*3 years*100 dollars*16 people=48 million.

Of course then you get matching funds up to 84 million. So that would be 48 million donated + 48 million from public financing or 96 million. 

Why we dont do something like this is beyond me...

This is a bottom up model begging to happen

----------


## Arklatex

I'm ready for the first moneybomb!  $500 drop the day he announces.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Just reading all of this is getting me excited.

:>

----------


## anaconda

But this time we hire our own ad agency and make our own ads. The RP people appeared to lack in competence.

----------


## scandinaviany3

We should sticky tack the link i put up...i sure hope someone already thought of this...

Time is a wasting

----------


## LibertyEagle

> We should sticky tack the link i put up...i sure hope someone already thought of this...
> 
> Time is a wasting


What link?

----------


## yaz

*inflation*

----------


## scandinaviany3

> What link?


I put up a temp link at:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=173826

LibertyEagle and others feel free to organize and clean up the presentation.

It would be crazy not to analyze and do this.

non committed candidate pacs in numbers of tens of thousands for the grassroots could turn everything upside down.

Not to mention the build up of money over 3 years would mean people wouldnt have to starve to meet this especially if the economy goes south faster than expected we should set this up much sooner than later.

If we do it quick enough we could test it out in 2010 elections everywhere.

----------


## mello

> But this time we hire our own ad agency and make our own ads. The RP people appeared to lack in competence.


I think we can make our money go farther with some sort of advertising competition.
Say we raise $250,000 for an advertising contest with colleges that have strong film &
media programs. The rules are to make a 30 second commercial for Ron Paul's
campaign. The subject matter is broken up into certain categories like:

Foreign Policy
Economy
Voting Record
National Debt
etc.

You create your ad & upload your high-res commercial to our website along with a
low-res youtube version that the public can vote on. The winning ad receives
$250,000 in Mac Pros, HD cameras, software & cash. A prize that they could start
their own media company with.

The bonus to us is that as part of the rules, any submitted ads are now an open-
sourced resource to any Ron Paul supporter. Your local Ron Paul group can download
any high-res commercial & use it to advertise on your local tv stations. If Ron Paul's
campaign likes any of the commercials & wants to use them on a national advertising
level, they could without having to spend big bucks on advertising firms to create them. 

Just a thought.

----------


## AJ Antimony

Not likely. Though I agree if he ran again he'd get more than $35 mil. You know what the "ground work" is to raise $100 mil? A party that supports him. 

Democratic candidates get most of their money from Democrats and Republicans get most of their money from Republicans. Paul again will go nowhere without party support. After all, he needs to win the primary or in other words, be nominated by the national Republican party.

----------


## orafi

is 100 million dollars eveng oing to be a lot of money at that point in time?

----------


## mello

> is 100 million dollars eveng oing to be a lot of money at that point in time?


That is a huge amount if it's all at once & at the beginning of a campaign. With that kind
of money we could have enough advertising that we could possibly win New Hampshire,
& Louisiana. We are guaranteed Nevada unless another mormon runs.  If we were to win
a couple states before Super Tuesday then I think it would have a snowball effect where
the money would continue to flow & there would be less chance of getting marginalized
by the MSM.

Even if we were to lose again we would have more leverage at the Republican National
Convention, especially if we won a couple of States. That would lay the groundwork for
future Ron Paul Republicans in later elections.

----------


## raiha

Tremendoustie 


> prey, by Chrighton?


Is it Sci Fi? Always looking for a good book.

----------


## raiha

Well if you all put your money in precious metals, and food in a bunker, you may be the only ones left with the energy to run a campaign/ revolution.

Just watched "The Patriot." I don't know how close to the truth it was but the Australian shure makes a good revolutionary. Anyway, now i know why some of you feel so irate as to the sacrifices the revolutionary soldiers made for the sake of Freedom.  All this talk of Liberty and freedom sounds rather alien to people outside of the States. The French have certainly given up speaking in those terms. Sorry to divert from the topic at hand but I'm horrified on your behalf at what has befallen the nobility and dignity that once was. That was the quickest rise and fall of an empire anyone could ever imagine.

----------


## mello

If Dr. Paul runs again I don't think he would be as marginalized as he was the first time
around. He's practically a regular guest on Cavuto & Fox Business News. And all of the
things that he preached during the debates that fell on deaf ears like the destruction
of the dollar & the upcoming recession will be brought up again proving not only that he
was not a kook but that he was friggin' Nostradamus.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Tremendoustie 
> 
> Is it Sci Fi? Always looking for a good book.


Yeah, SciFi/thriller. I thought it was pretty good.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> I think we can make our money go farther with some sort of advertising competition.
> Say we raise $250,000 for an advertising contest with colleges that have strong film &
> media programs. The rules are to make a 30 second commercial for Ron Paul's
> campaign. The subject matter is broken up into certain categories like:
> 
> Foreign Policy
> Economy
> Voting Record
> National Debt
> ...


That could be a interesting thought. Not sure we should put $250,000 on it though. One thing we should already be getting commercials based on the economy. No candidate, just simple logic, truths, and informative. Do it with other subjects too, prime the pump so to speak. Then when _The_ candidate is selected they hit the ground already running.




> If Dr. Paul runs again I don't think he would be as marginalized as he was the first time
> around. He's practically a regular guest on Cavuto & Fox Business News. And all of the
> things that he preached during the debates that fell on deaf ears like the destruction
> of the dollar & the upcoming recession will be brought up again proving not only that he
> was not a kook but that he was friggin' Nostradamus.


This is why we could really have a shot. We don't look so 'the sky is falling' crazy anymore. We actually have many people who could easily be turned based solely on the economy.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Not having lots of money in time to advertise in Iowa and NH wasn't the main reason his campaign didn't succeed.  The other issues would need to be sorted out in the next year (or sooner) otherwise it would just be a repeat (but with more money).


I don't agree with that, Dr. Paul was still a virtual unknown to a lot of people.  The people that did see him or "hear" his name on got a snippit of the man.  Before the campaign really begin, in early 2007 there was a Republican focus group put on by a foundation and CSPAN filmed the meeting and Q/A.  It was certainly a wakeup call because not one person knew a thing about him.  If I find the video I will post it, but I could tell we were going to have major problems educating the masses.  What I would like to do is fund another focus group and see where the level of knowledge is concerning Dr. Paul and plan accordingly.

----------


## anaconda

> I think we can make our money go farther with some sort of advertising competition.
> Say we raise $250,000 for an advertising contest with colleges that have strong film &
> media programs. The rules are to make a 30 second commercial for Ron Paul's
> campaign. The subject matter is broken up into certain categories like:
> 
> Foreign Policy
> Economy
> Voting Record
> National Debt
> ...


This is thinking in the right direction. Thanks for the ideas. Let's figure out how we can get some infrastrucure for organizing everything and achieving a workable consensus. I would rather give my money to aravoth, for example, than whomever the RP campaign was working with.

----------


## Eric21ND

> I'm already saving up for 2012. My change bank will easily have over $1,000 by 2012.
> We need to plan ahead for the moneybomb though. Trevor Lyman's first moneybomb on
> November 5th only had a month of online advertising which generated 4.2 million. We
> need a minimum of 3 months of online advertising with scores of individuals posting
> reminders on blogs & forum threads. Then 2-4 weeks of radio & TV ads, preferably on 
> national cable shows like CNN, MSNBC, MTV, etc.
> 
> We also need to learn from our mistakes & correct them & anticipate the shennanigans
> against us. Getting ripped off at the Louisiana Caucus is one example. Spending a million
> ...


I'm thinking large scale here, those money bombs were tremendous and they got spread mostly on the internet and word-of-mouth, I want to see tv ads promoting our money bombs.  The V for Vendetta ad was genius and got people excited to donate, now imagine if we had an amazing ad like that promoting Ron Paul and the money bomb simutaneously.  It's killing two birds with one stone, promoting our product (Ron Paul) and bringing in new donors.  It also makes Ron Paul the candidate appear more legit in the eyes of the average person because its on tv.

----------


## anaconda

RP could really use a big national campaign with really slick ads that would get the sheeple all jazzed up & inspired. There's so damn many ways to approach it that it's ridiculous, from an ad concept point of view. The facts are on our side, and the idea of empowering the people is really contagious.

----------


## Eric21ND

> But this time we hire our own ad agency and make our own ads. The RP people appeared to lack in competence.


What I would love to see is the best and the brightest of our grassroots people actually working for the campaign this go around.  It's great having grassroots, but we sometimes spread ourselves too thin and end up shooting in all directions.  There was too little communication between grassroots and campaign.  At the vary least we could've been there little testing ground for ads and stratedgy, but that was usually after the fact.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

> the gop leadership is 100% to blame for killing Ron Pauls Campaign,they ran 10 candidates against him and corrupted basically all the conventions by illegal and immoral as well as unethical tactics!!
> 
> this is the main reason and why the gop and cogop/NVGOP AND _____ had their AZZEZ HANDED TO THEM ON A PLATTER and it will continue...


you are 100% correct!

they will do the same from now till 2012 if paul announces another run. we MUST get behind him and support him as much as possible.

glad to see you are on the same page as i am.

----------


## Eric21ND

> This is thinking in the right direction. Thanks for the ideas. Let's figure out how we can get some infrastrucure for organizing everything and achieving a workable consensus. I would rather give my money to aravoth, for example, than whomever the RP campaign was working with.


Aravoth is one person I had in mind starting this thread.  Last year when all this was going on, I thought the campaign was missing an opportunity here to bring in talented people.  Imagine Aravoth and others working fulltime just pumping out campaign videos.  I remember one time Aravoth posted he didn't even have the right equipment  to make videos, I was screaming for the campaign to hire this man 

That's why we need planning and coordination.  We need to revive the meetup groups, their activity alone is worth $100 million in spreading the message and doing the leg work.  This is somewhat unique to Ron Paul, other campaigns only dream of having such a dedicated grassroots organization like we do...grassroot volunteers they don't have to pay out of pocket.   We should look into holding a meetup summit of Ron Paul supporters and make sure every state is represented.  We need to go over stratedgy for winning every state or at least being a player in every state.  We need to go over planning for flooding early voting states with Ron Paul volunteers much like we did with Iowa and New Hampshire, but only on a massive scale with better efficiency.  We will set up a Ron Paul campaign office in every city fessible, not using a makeshift campaign office out of someone's kitchen table in a city of 200,000 people (true story).  Oh did I mention this kitchen table was also 30 miles from the city...ugh!  In my experience, had we an actual brick and mortar building and campaign office in my state we would've had volunteers just show up spontaneously and offer to help...we didn't have that in place and lost a tremendous opportunity.  We need campaign offices to be our war rooms, a place to organize on the state and local level.  Just having a well-placed campaign office alone screams legitimacy and is free advertising.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Not likely. Though I agree if he ran again he'd get more than $35 mil. You know what the "ground work" is to raise $100 mil? A party that supports him. 
> 
> Democratic candidates get most of their money from Democrats and Republicans get most of their money from Republicans. Paul again will go nowhere without party support. After all, he needs to win the primary or in other words, be nominated by the national Republican party.


Screw the party.  The only thing that got the parties attention and gave Ron Paul some credibility in their inner circle was when he started raising money hand over fist.  I'm not saying we shouldn't work that angle to its fullest potential and we should definitely place operatives within the party, but the party as a whole will get on board when they see the Ron Paul movement in full swing looking like an unstoppable juggernaut.  Those people are nothing but bandwagoners.

----------


## mello

Another idea I was thinking about was free viral advertising on a national level. For
example:

The week prior to the New Hampshire Caucus Ron Paul supporters should swarm certain
locations that are known spots that have cameras broadcasting to a national audience.

*The Today Show Window:*
Supporters wearing Ron Paul Revolution shirts & signs show up each day for a week.

*The Conan O'Brien Show:*
Same deal. Bonus if Conan has a skit with actors in the audience. That's 4-7 minutes of
footage of an entire audience wearing the same Ron Paul Revolution shirts.

*Jay Leno:*
When the Ron Paul audience cheers & applauds Jay & other guests showing up, a couple
of Ron Paul chants couldn't hurt. Bonus since Jay thought that Ron Paul got ripped off
when he wasn't allowed to one of the debates. Also, Jay tends to talk to the audience
before the show so mentioning that Paul supporters will be showing up all week might
be an incentive on his part to invite Ron Paul back on the show for an interview.

This includes Oprah, The Daily Show, Jimmy Kimmel, The View, Regis & Kelly,
Letterman and etc.  A whole week of Ron Paul supporters on nationally broadcasted
shows just before the caucus. Just the spectacle of it will probably earn bonus news
stories baffled by this new phenomenon. We originated the moneybomb in the first
election, in the next we can introduce the supporter-swarm.

The bonuses for us are that it's essentially free advertising & it shows the public that
grassroot support for Ron Paul is extremely focused, enthusiastic & dedicated about
who they believe should be the next president.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Everyone is missing the thing that is a huge part of Ron Paul's life. Which I'm sure will decide wheater he runs or not.

*Mrs Carol Paul.*

How's her health?

----------


## nodope0695

I dont' think RP will run in '12.  He'll be getting near 80 years old.  I think we need to be looking for a younger version of RP, a person advised by RP, and somebody who will hire a campaign staff that hasn't got their heads up their asses.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> Screw the party.  The only thing that got the parties attention and gave Ron Paul some credibility in their inner circle was when he started raising money hand over fist.  I'm not saying we shouldn't work that angle to its fullest potential and we should definitely place operatives within the party, but the party as a whole will get on board when they see the Ron Paul movement in full swing looking like an unstoppable juggernaut.  Those people are nothing but bandwagoners.


But that isn't exactly how it works. A candidate doesn't just come out of nowhere and ask for the Republican party to follow him. He has to be liked by the party and mainly just in Iowa, New Hampshire, and South Carolina. You're right that once the Republicans have a nominee they, like Democrats, just blindly get on board the bandwagon, but the first few primaries are where the REAL presidential election occurs and if a D or R isn't liked/supported by the big guys in his party, then his odds are so much against him.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> I dont' think RP will run in '12.  He'll be getting near 80 years old.  I think we need to be looking for a younger version of RP, a person advised by RP, and somebody who will hire a campaign staff that hasn't got their heads up their asses.


No such thing. There's plenty of people out there who talk like Ron Paul, but there's only one man on the entire planet that votes like Ron Paul.

Gov. Safford seems like a good one, but the national party likes him which is NOT a good thing knowing the people in that party. Gov. Gary Johnson seems like our best Republican option because not only was he a governor, but he too isn't supported by the national party which to me means he's truly with the people.

Then of course there is Gov. Ventura. He isn't as good policy-wise as Johnson i think, but Ventura has such incredible star power that he doesn't need billions to win the election.

----------


## Bro.Butch

I don't know if some of you are hungover from the holidays or what! Ron Paul is a good man ! I hope he fights on all his life. To run for POTUS and win you have to campaign 12 to 18 hours a day for over a year ! 

*Seventy-Seven is TOO OLD to be elected POTUS. The GOP just ran a 71 y.o. corpse and was embarassed by losing by 9 and a half MILLION votes. DO NOT waste time even thinking Ron is the candidate, he's not !* 

Think former two term 

Gov. GARY E. JOHNSON (R-NM)

he can actually WIN the nomination...

----------


## Gage

Gary Johnson has as much of a chance to win as Ron Paul.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

I think for any liberty minded candidate to win in 2012, ideas of liberty must be spread first. Starting a fundraiser for a campaign that is this far off is economically rediculous for a few reasons...

1. INFLATION!!! (as someone mentioned before) - Paul and Schiff have both said that the dollar is done. It is not a matter of "if" but when. So why run a fundraising campaign on it?

2. No suprise attack - Those individuals and groups who would like nothing more than for folks like us to be irradicated will know exactly what we are doing and thus be able to counter our tactics. (much quicker than we could adjust to them)

3. "Spread the Message" not "Stuff your money in a mattress so we can have one blaze of glory before the world dies" - Donated money would be an inactive resources. Instead, RIGHT NOW, we should be going after the minds of the very people who will be casting their votes in 2012. This is an expensive time consuming task. One which can be funded by the not so dead dollar. 

There is talk of raising 100 million in 4 years. Think of what can be done with that money before the next campaign even starts. If we can educate enough people about liberty by the time the next election's ads begin then we won't need a 100 million dollar rush. They will see for themselves and that will be a billion times more powerful. 

-->Winning a battle does not gaurantee victory for the whole war. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Q9WzCrLuC4 (skip to 5:05)

----------


## mello

I'd vote for Rand Paul in a heartbeat. He's a carbon-copy of his father without the
baggage of those newsletters. And before people start spouting off that he has no
experience, Sarah Palin nearly became vice-president without even knowing what the
vice-president's job is. Caroline Kennedy might be the Governer of Illinois without any
experience.

And if Rand does run & it's brought up during the debates he can retort by saying
something like:

"No I don't have the experience that these other candidates have. They have been
congressmen & senators for years, some for decades and in that time the national debt
has skyrocketed under their watch. *I don't have their kind of experience*. They
have thrown us into a war based on lies & continue too even though they know the
truth. *I don't have their kind of experience*. They continue to vote for legislation
that violates their oaths to uphold the ideals of our Constitution. *I don't have their
kind of experience*. The experience that I have I was taught by my father Ron Paul.
To follow the constitution. To be fiscally responsible & cut our spending in order to pay
back the huge debt that future generations will be saddled with. Restore our dollar by
backing it with gold & silver like the constitution says & to get rid of the Fed before it
completely destroys the dollar. To only go to war with a declaration. *That is the experience
that I have.*"

----------


## orafi

> That is a huge amount if it's all at once & at the beginning of a campaign. With that kind
> of money we could have enough advertising that we could possibly win New Hampshire,
> & Louisiana. We are guaranteed Nevada unless another mormon runs.  If we were to win
> a couple states before Super Tuesday then I think it would have a snowball effect where
> the money would continue to flow & there would be less chance of getting marginalized
> by the MSM.
> 
> Even if we were to lose again we would have more leverage at the Republican National
> Convention, especially if we won a couple of States. That would lay the groundwork for
> future Ron Paul Republicans in later elections.


we would need to raise a hundred million ameros then!

----------


## yaz

pool our money and invest with euro pacific capital.  then we'll hopefully get at least a 12% return.  then donate it all to ron paul's '12 campaign.

----------


## Jeremy

Even if we can't raise that much, we CAN raise a lot of money on the immediate announcement because of the excitement (everyone would rush to donate him for the first time in years).  This will be very important in itself because he doesn't start out as nobody.  He's immediately in the lead.

----------


## mello

bump.

----------


## armstrong

agree we would need huge amounts of air time daily almost!! and thousands of billboards just for starters.....OH JUST THE THOUGHT OF IT..... A FOUR YEAR CAMPAIN

----------


## dr. hfn

if Paul runs, there will be a R3VOLUTION hundreds of times bigger than last time!

----------


## qh4dotcom

I'll contribute but I need to see that the donations are not being wasted like in 2008 and progress is being made...otherwise I'll donate less than in 2008.

----------


## Eric21ND

> I'll contribute but I need to see that the donations are not being wasted like in 2008 and progress is being made...otherwise I'll donate less than in 2008.


Yes thats one area the campaign can improve upon.  They should learn from the BJ Lawson campaign and be completely open about their intentions and show us daily what our money is doing to help.  It's all about communication and including more of us in the decision making process of campaign stratedgy, promotion and advertisement.

----------


## mello

If Obama decides to waste more of our money with a new stimulous package, I'm
gonna mail that $600 to Ron Paul too!

----------


## ClayTrainor

I'll buy some stuff on e-bay for way more than it's worth if people promise to give the money to Ron Paul.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Sorry to be a realist but betting on the political future of a 73 year old is a bad move

Ron should be an adviser and mentor to our next liberty candidate

It is time for Johnson and Sanford to step up to the plate

----------


## CUnknown

> Aravoth is one person I had in mind starting this thread.  Last year when all this was going on, I thought the campaign was missing an opportunity here to bring in talented people.  Imagine Aravoth and others working fulltime just pumping out campaign videos.  I remember one time Aravoth posted he didn't even have the right equipment  to make videos, I was screaming for the campaign to hire this man


Agreed.  We should "hire" him, I mean -- fund him.  And others, to pump out videos.  The rest of us need to watch them and tell others to watch them to get them to the top of YouTube.




> That's why we need planning and coordination.  We need to revive the meetup groups, their activity alone is worth $100 million in spreading the message and doing the leg work.  This is somewhat unique to Ron Paul, other campaigns only dream of having such a dedicated grassroots organization like we do...grassroot volunteers they don't have to pay out of pocket.   We should look into holding a meetup summit of Ron Paul supporters and make sure every state is represented.  We need to go over stratedgy for winning every state or at least being a player in every state.  We need to go over planning for flooding early voting states with Ron Paul volunteers much like we did with Iowa and New Hampshire, but only on a massive scale with better efficiency.


A Meetup Summit -- wonderful idea!  In fact, let's hold one anyway, a national strategy session and "meeting of the minds", possibly another rally with entertainment and such to get people excited.  Even if Ron Paul hasn't yet decided to run come 2011 -- we hold the Summit as if he was running, plan strategy, and show him how much we are behind him.  Basically conscript him, heh.  Yet we should also pick his successor, someone to rally behind in case he decides not to run.

The Meetup Summit is a bottom-up organization, and that's what we do best.

----------


## itshappening

we need Johnson to run not RP

----------


## ihsv

Assuming we're still here in 2012, and America isn't a 3rd world dictatorship by then.

----------


## cayton

I think that it is absolutely essential that if paul runs in 2012, he needs to "let the cat out of the bag" a few days early, or something, so that we have time to plan a moneybomb on the day of his announcement.  No way the press can ignore a guy raising 6mill (or whatever it was we raised) on the day of announcing.  

Paul is the man.  I have infinite respect for him and I think he is the best man for the job.  However, he needs to WANT to win.  Not to run to make a point, but run to WIN.  His campaign organization last time left me unimpressed, they were so taken aback by their own success that they lost sight of the fact their job was to WIN THE RACE.  Paul needs to take the gloves off, politely but pointedly, and call some of these things out.  The "we borrow money from china, to bomb iraq" line in the debate comes to mind.  

Paul has a perfect combination of experience and unlimited credibility, but he has to act like a politician.  That doesnt mean selling out, but it means running to WIN.

----------


## amonasro

If he runs again, and we fundraise like never before, the sky is the limit!  The media and GOP will be more likely to take him seriously if we get started early and get a real grassroots effort going.

----------


## dr. hfn

have you guys checked out the Doug Wead Blog articles about Ron Paul running in 2012?

http://dougwead.wordpress.com/ ~A quarter of the way down the page is the latest Ron Paul article and the other 4 have links

seems to be a good strategizer

----------


## Eric21ND

I know many people are bringing up Dr. Paul's age and that certainly does play a part, but the decision is ultimately his, regardless whether its Dr. Paul, Gary Johnson, Jesse Ventura, BJ Lawson, or whoever we need the apparatus in place so they can take the ball running.  If Dr. Paul doesn't run he should take a very visible advisory position and help campaign for them as much as possible.  His endorsement would unite and spark the movement again.

----------


## CUnknown

Due to his age, Dr. Paul will have to have a good VP candidate picked out.

One thing else should be different this time, I believe, and that is the issue of running 3rd party.  No more surprises.  He needs to say on the day of his announcement that he is running 3rd party if the Republicans don't nominate him.  Give the Repubs a chance first, but if they mess up again, he needs to still run.  In this way, his running 3rd party if he loses the nomination won't seem like a betrayal to the Repubs (that he is "taking votes away from them"), he will have given them fair notice.  It will also be a statement of his superiority to most of the other candidates -- he will have name recognition and millions of dollars on the day of his announcement.  The Republicans can take his good name and his millions, or they can let him walk.  It's their call, not his.

That is, Ron Paul needs to say "Love me or Leave me" to the Republicans, and he needs to retire from politics if he loses both the nomination and his 3rd party bid in 2012, because he would no longer be able to return to the House.

----------


## RevolutionSD

You need a lot more than $100 million to win. Just ask Obama.

----------


## RevolutionSD

> If he runs again, and we fundraise like never before, the sky is the limit!  The media and GOP will be more likely to take him seriously if we get started early and get a real grassroots effort going.


We started VERY early last time, May 2007 is when it kicked off. 
We need to abandon government, not hope that someone like Ron Paul will save us.

----------


## CUnknown

It's all fine and good to say that we will just abandon government ... but the problem is, the government is still there.  It's going to be run by idiots and power-hungry maniacs unless we get Ron Paul in.  We can't give up the fight and see our country (and the world even) be destroyed.  Even if we managed to pull off the free-state project or something similar, we'd still have to deal with the fact that our home country is being destroyed by maniacs and we're doing nothing to stop it.

Onward.  We have the power to make an impact.  Let's use it.

----------


## Call Me V

I highly doubt RP will run again. If he does he has got my full support but I don't believe he will run again.

Johnson doesn't have a chance.

Sanford is our best bet like him or not. Sanford can actually win.

----------


## dr. hfn

I think Ventura could win in a debate, he has before and he is very enthusiastic

----------


## Mister Grieves

> We need to abandon government, not hope that someone like Ron Paul will save us.


I agree. This should be focused on more.

----------


## RevolutionSD

> I highly doubt RP will run again. If he does he has got my full support but I don't believe he will run again.
> 
> Johnson doesn't have a chance.
> 
> Sanford is our best bet like him or not. Sanford can actually win.


Sanford is a Bilderberger and voted for the bailout. I have no idea why some here are excited about him.

----------


## Epic

Sanford is a governor. Therefore, he did not vote on the bailout.

He did oppose it vehemently, however.

----------


## RevolutionSD

> Sanford is a governor. Therefore, he did not vote on the bailout.
> 
> He did oppose it vehemently, however.


I meant to say he supported the bailout. He said "we have no other choice". Link coming.

----------


## RevolutionSD

Sanford is actually asking for bailout money for his state! HA! 

http://thunderpigblog.blogspot.com/2...es-up-for.html
Gov. Mark Sanford, who lectured President Bush and Congress about providing bailouts to banks and the Big Three automakers, agreed to sign off on a request for a $146 million federal loan the same day the unemployment benefits would have run out.

----------


## RevolutionSD

You're right he did oppose the bailouts, my bad. I swore I saw a video of him saying "we have no other choice" when talking about the bailouts. Still, he attended the Bilderburg meeting and he's no Ron Paul.

----------


## Call Me V

> Sanford is a Bilderberger and voted for the bailout. I have no idea why some here are excited about him.


Your facts are wrong.

The faster you guys realize that Sanford is our ticket the better for the whole movement.

----------


## Call Me V

> Sanford is actually asking for bailout money for his state! HA! 
> 
> http://thunderpigblog.blogspot.com/2...es-up-for.html
> Gov. Mark Sanford, who lectured President Bush and Congress about providing bailouts to banks and the Big Three automakers, agreed to sign off on a request for a $146 million federal loan the same day the unemployment benefits would have run out.


No. He didnt want bailout money for his state....

that link's information is totally wrong...

where the hell are you reading your stuff from?

----------


## 2young2vote

Unfortunately, if he runs again in 2012, i will be in college and he won't be getting more than pocket change from me.

----------


## almantimes2

after reading This Im not so enthustiastic about mark sanford.

----------


## Call Me V

> after reading This Im not so enthustiastic about mark sanford.


Yeah. It looks bad but a lot of that stuff is literally 15+ years old..

I love how you guys thinks people can't change.

I mean for Christ sake..I was voting for Hillary before I discovered RP.

----------


## mello

If Ron Paul isn't up for another go around, then I'm throwing in Milwaukee County
Executive Scott Walker into the fray. I was watching the local news & there was a story
about the Mayor being pissed at him for not asking for Federal stimulus dollars. I
found the link if anyone wants to see the video:

http://www.wisn.com/video/18436968/index.html

----------


## almantimes2

> Yeah. It looks bad but a lot of that stuff is literally 15+ years old..
> 
> I love how you guys thinks people can't change.
> 
> I mean for Christ sake..I was voting for Hillary before I discovered RP.


Your right they are pretty old. Here's some more voting record's there still old but It has a lot more details  Voting record 
There are more then enough other people we can get to run besides mark that we know are freedom candidates. We don't have to get behind the most mainstream candidate just because he knows economics good.  Look at ron paul he was getting no mainstream attention at all. And now he's on tv almost every week. Why? Because of the grassroots anyone who supports freedom that enough of us get behind will get the media attention he deserves. It make take a long time but it is progress. We need to get the best person we can. I doesn't matter how popular he or she is.

----------


## Nate K

if ron paul runs in 2012 my boner will be bridge-worthy for adjoining Alaska to Russia.

----------


## Tatsit

Well, if RP runs it will be great news!  and I hope he does and will support his campaign as much as possible...

I think we should run (in addition to the RP campaign) our own - So the RP people do theirs for his support - we do ours a message by the people for the people.

I say we start now, fund raising for each major city and recruiting talented high school kids to work on creating us a few commercials, video etc... they can use their work as credit for their portfolio  - now once we have a couple of commercials and graphics.

We take the fund raising from each city that we already started raising - and buy air time and play our commercials.

The early commercials say in two years to start getting people warmed up to the idea of our freedom and liberty message and say something's big on the horizon - announce an organization name and website...

Then, for the campaign announce who every it is running, RP or supported - and we run our campaign and lobby for the nominations like mad in all major cities - again our ad's would be for the people by the people - i like that sound and somethings big on the horizon (but not announce it just yet)

----------


## USAFCapt

count me in

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## Eric21ND

> Due to his age, Dr. Paul will have to have a good VP candidate picked out.
> 
> One thing else should be different this time, I believe, and that is the issue of running 3rd party.  No more surprises.  He needs to say on the day of his announcement that he is running 3rd party if the Republicans don't nominate him.  Give the Repubs a chance first, but if they mess up again, he needs to still run.  In this way, his running 3rd party if he loses the nomination won't seem like a betrayal to the Repubs (that he is "taking votes away from them"), he will have given them fair notice.  It will also be a statement of his superiority to most of the other candidates -- he will have name recognition and millions of dollars on the day of his announcement.  The Republicans can take his good name and his millions, or they can let him walk.  It's their call, not his.
> 
> That is, Ron Paul needs to say "Love me or Leave me" to the Republicans, and he needs to retire from politics if he loses both the nomination and his 3rd party bid in 2012, because he would no longer be able to return to the House.


I agree with you that Dr. Pauls needs to be clear with his campaign intentions, but I come to a different conclusion.  Dr. Paul should say 100% he *will not run 3rd party* if he doesn't secure the republican nomination.  It will benefit us twofold from the grassroots being pulled in multiple directions, and will quell the media's attempt to distract voters with repetative "will you run 3rd party?" questions.

----------


## RevolutionSD

The rumor I have heard is that Ron Paul IS running in 2012, along with Gary Johnson. The idea is to get the libertarian message out there far and wide. I highly doubt either of them expects to win or even come close.

Also, the rumor I heard is that Schiff IS also running for office, but not for Senate...

----------


## trey4sports

> I think we can make our money go farther with some sort of advertising competition.
> Say we raise $250,000 for an advertising contest with colleges that have strong film &
> media programs. The rules are to make a 30 second commercial for Ron Paul's
> campaign. The subject matter is broken up into certain categories like:
> 
> Foreign Policy
> Economy
> Voting Record
> National Debt
> ...



like the idea, I think a smaller prize figure $75,000 would do just as well

----------


## dr. hfn

have you guys read Doug Wead's blogs about Ron Paul in 2012.  He has a whole strategy planned out

----------


## tribute_13

> i hear you, im sure some blame is on the cfl and rp campaign,but what i witnessed is most of the cause was the gop leadership and the corrupt leaders within the gop.  i agree with many of your points


Here's the deal though. We got $#@!ed over this past election like with the Nevada GOP State Convention. Our lack of fully understanding all the "rules" and tactics cost us this convention as well as many others. We could've gotten a quorum if all of our supporters had stayed but it wasn't until after the fact we realized that. 

If RP runs again, we're in a prime position as far as being more experienced with the $#@! tactics the GOP plays so we could in effect hold our own.

Raise money and run ad's in NH, Iowa, and South Carolina and use the CFL to start organzing and training precincts to start taking the State Conventions by storm.

----------


## angelatc

> We proved we can raise a ton of money, $20 million in the 4th quarter alone!  Imagine if we laid the ground work early, we could have $20 million dollar quarters every 3 months.  By the end Ron Paul or whoever he endorses could potentially raise $100 million dollars.


The other trick is getting the campaign to spend the money, *and* spend it effectively.

----------


## amonasro

> have you guys read Doug Wead's blogs about Ron Paul in 2012.  He has a whole strategy planned out


Wow, what a great read.  Too bad there's an idiot named David Black that has hijacked the comments section with his idiotic rhetoric.  I think we need to send him back to the Hannity boards where he belongs 

http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...-iowa-in-2011/

----------


## DFF

We raised $20 million last time...just thing of what we could do four bleeping years from now. The only question is will RP do it. Me? I think he will.

----------


## speciallyblend

Ron Paul 2012

----------


## angelatc

> if ron paul runs in 2012 my boner will be bridge-worthy for adjoining Alaska to Russia.


This quote has attracted attention from the Wankettes:http://wonkette.com/406131/creepy-ro...comment-240785

I can't believe they're still lurking here!

----------


## PureCommonSense

Hahaha...hilarious

----------


## dr. hfn

> This quote has attracted attention from the Wankettes:http://wonkette.com/406131/creepy-ro...comment-240785
> 
> I can't believe they're still lurking here!


there is not one intelligent thing said in the comments on that site.  they are just a bunch of socialists ranting and being all emotional...they do good to read a few hundred books and learn some history

----------


## trey4sports

100 million?
are you $#@!in nuts?

ill make 10 mill alone working at subway the way inflation is going.

ill gues we raise 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 next election cycle

----------


## mstrmac1

> 100 million?
> are you $#@!in nuts?
> 
> ill make 10 mill alone working at subway the way inflation is going.
> 
> ill gues we raise 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 next election cycle


I think we need to start a website for everyone who is supporting a Ron Paul run in 2012. Many of folk on this forum is not serious about 2012. The website www.ronpaulunderground.com is not taken yet. I think we can drive a like minded people to this site to get a better understanding of where we stand in 2012 to this site.

http://forum.prisonplanet.com/index.php?topic=27015.0

----------


## anaconda

I think RP has probably reached a whole lot of new people since the election by virtue of his many appearances on MSM shows. Furthermore, looking like a genius/prophet. Lots of these people are potential contributors and Revolution inductees.

----------


## dr. hfn

> I think we need to start a website for everyone who is supporting a Ron Paul run in 2012. Many of folk on this forum is not serious about 2012. The website www.ronpaulunderground.com is not taken yet. I think we can drive a like minded people to this site to get a better understanding of where we stand in 2012 to this site.
> 
> http://forum.prisonplanet.com/index.php?topic=27015.0


prison planet is not a good site to convert people to the movement. period.  Also, ron paul underground is not a good site name to convert people.  We need mainstream appeal and not more reasons to people think of us as "kooks"

----------


## speciallyblend

> I think we need to start a website for everyone who is supporting a Ron Paul run in 2012. Many of folk on this forum is not serious about 2012. The website www.ronpaulunderground.com is not taken yet. I think we can drive a like minded people to this site to get a better understanding of where we stand in 2012 to this site.
> 
> http://forum.prisonplanet.com/index.php?topic=27015.0


already working on a pledge site for 2012 will be up soon

----------


## Eric21ND

So what do you all think is it possible to raise $10 million the day Ron annouces a 2012 run?

----------


## civusamericanus

> 2012 $100,000,000  =  2008 $10,000,000
> 
> Think of Dr. Evil in the Austin Powers movies.


This is great, this would make a great money bomb spoof! 
YouTube - Austin Powers - 100 billion dollars

----------


## mr1

> So what do you all think is it possible to raise $10 million the day Ron annouces a 2012 run?


No, I do not think it is possible to raise $10 million on the day that Ron announces but I do think it is definitely possible to raise $10 million for the first money bomb after he announces.  In order to do the money bomb correctly, it needs to be promoted heavily.  And it can't be promoted to its fullest extent until people are sure that Ron is running (i.e. after he has announced).  There is just too much uncertainty before he announces.

Ron has said that he will run based on the support he has.  So I think the grassroots needs to promote the already existing pledge sites for the Dec 16th 2010 money bomb:
http://www.runronpaul.com/
http://www.draftronpaul.com/
http://www.theronpaulteaparty.com site
And we need to get over $10 million in pledges for that day.  While doing that, it should become clear to Ron Paul that he will need to announce before the money bomb.  It also might be nice if an activist could try to get Ron Paul to answer, on tape, this direct question: "Dr. Paul, you have said that your decision to run for president in 2012 will depend on the support that you receive.  If we can obtain enough pledges from the grassroots, to have a $10 million money bomb on Dec 16th 2010, and pledges to donate $10 million every month after that, will you be willing to formally announce your presidential campaign at least two weeks before December 16th so that the money bomb can be promoted?"
If we could get him on tape saying yes, then we could promote that around the web in order to get those pledges and them hold him to his word.

We raised $6 million on Dec 16th 2007 and I think we can definitely do $10 million on Dec 16th 2010 if Ron Paul has already announced.  I think we might even be able to go for $20 million.  And I think a key part of the money bomb will be to try to commit people to not just donate once, but sign up for a monthly contribution.  If we met the goal of getting 100,000 to donate $100 each on Dec 16th 2010, we would have a $10 million day. And if each of them also signed up for a recurring monthly contribution of $100, then that would guarantee $10 million every month for the campaign.  That would allow the campaign to plan out expenditures very well.  And starting in Dec 2010, that would give a total of about 23 months, I think, until the general election in 2012.  And so each person that contributed $100 each month would end up donating a total of $2300 (which is under the limit) over the course of the campaign.  And if we had 100,000 of those people, that would be $230 Million for the entire campaign.  But that could be just the amount that we guarantee to Ron Paul from 100,000 people signing up on Dec 16th 2010.  That wouldn't include all the other donors that would come along later.  The $230 million is a big goal, but I think it is actually possible.

Could you imagine the headlines if the Ron Paul '12 campaign released a  press release on Dec 17th 2010 saying that they raised 10 million dollars in one day, and now have recurring credit card commitments to raise at least 10 million dollars every month of the campaign.  That would sure scare away a lot of other candidates I would think, and I would catapult Ron Paul to front runner status overnight.

----------


## randolphfuller

What possible candidates can Dr. Paul scare away?  They all know how he did last time despite lots of money and volunteers unmatched by any other prospect.We are going to scare Romney?  Fat Chance!  Sweet Sarah?  God he is guiding her hand!  Newt Gingrich?  He may be frightened by other things but never Dr. Paul.  If we could win the  Iowa Straw Poll, I don't know if anybody would be scared but for the first time, they would think of us as a serious candidate.

----------


## mr1

> They all know how he did last time despite lots of money and volunteers unmatched by any other prospect.


Ron didn't have much money until the very end of 2007.  Even then it wasn't like he was completely blowing everybody away.  He raised the most in the last quarter, but the other big guys still raised a bunch and had some money on hand they had built up.  Ron achieved a lot despite peaking a little too late, and I think having that money at the beginning, before everyone else would make a big difference.




> What possible candidates can Dr. Paul scare away?  They all know how he did last time despite lots of money and volunteers unmatched by any other prospect.We are going to scare Romney?  Fat Chance!  Sweet Sarah?  God he is guiding her hand!  Newt Gingrich?  He may be frightened by other things but never Dr. Paul.  If we could win the  Iowa Straw Poll, I don't know if anybody would be scared but for the first time, they would think of us as a serious candidate.


Alright, "scare away" probably was a bad word choice, but I do think the scenario of Ron Paul getting firm commitments for $10 million a month starting in Dec 2010 would create a bit of worry for even the biggest of the contenders, Mitt and Palin included.   Do you know how much work is put into fund raising at the beginning of the campaign?  That is like the main push and if Ron Paul starts off his campaign with commitments for at least $10 million a month, without requiring any work on the part of the campaign, that would definitely worry all the candidates.  And I think that will definitely position him as a serious candidate from the start.  If he loses the Iowa straw poll badly then he may drop his spot, but he would be considered serious for at least the first half of 2011.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I_ fear_ that Ron Paul will not run......

If he does not then there is not ONE single candidate that EVERYONE will get behind. You will have Sanford, Ventura, Schiff, Johnson, and others all eating from the pie. 

Ron Paul is the ONLY one that would unite everyone.

----------


## Eric21ND

> I_ fear_ that Ron Paul will not run......
> 
> If he does not then there is not ONE single candidate that EVERYONE will get behind. You will have Sanford, Ventura, Schiff, Johnson, and others all eating from the pie. 
> 
> Ron Paul is the ONLY one that would unite everyone.


As far as I know none of those names you mentioned are running for President.  Sanford blew his chance, which actually works to our favor because he had a shot at stealing some of Ron's potential support.

----------


## Eric21ND

When did Ron annouce his exploratory campaign last time?

----------


## mr1

> When did Ron annouce his exploratory campaign last time?


From Wikipedia:
"On January 11, 2007, Paul filed papers to form an exploratory committee for the 2008 presidential race.  He formally declared his candidacy 12 March 2007 as a guest on Washington Journal on C-SPAN."

----------


## mr1

> As far as I know none of those names you mentioned are running for President.  Sanford blew his chance, which actually works to our favor because he had a shot at stealing some of Ron's potential support.


Yes, I would think Sanford blew his chance.
As for the others, sure none of them are officially running yet, but that doesn't mean they won't.  No one, big or small, has formally announced yet.
-Gary Johnson does look like he might run.  He's doing all the things that a potential presidential candidate would be doing at this time: building name recognition nationwide by going on the national press, I heard he's coming out with a book, and he is visiting Iowa and New Hampshire.
-I've also heard Jesse Ventura hint at a possible run, but that seems less likely to me.
-And as for Peter Schiff, I think there's almost no chance he would run for president.

----------


## mr1

> When did Ron annouce his exploratory campaign last time?


I thought it might be helpful to look at the announcement dates for all the Republican candidates from the 2008 Presidential Election.

From Wikipedia:
Dates of 1)Forming Exploratory Committee and of 2)Official Announcement of Running for President in the 2008 Presidential campaign:

Rudy Guiliani: 11/13/2006 and 2/15/2007
Duncan Hunter:   ? and 1/25/2007
Mike Huckabee:   ? and 1/28/2007
John McCain:  11/15/2006 and 2/28/2007
Ron Paul:  1/11/2007 and 3/12/2007
Mitt Romney: 1/3/2007 and 2/13/2007
Fred Thompson: 6/1/2007 and 9/5/2007
Sam Brownback: 12/4/2006 and 1/20/2007
Tom Tancredo: 1/16/2007 and ?
Tommy Thompson 12/15/2006 and 4/1/2007


From this list, I think we can assume that the big time candidates for the 2012 run, will form exploratory committees almost immediately after the 2010 elections.  For the 2008 campaign, Rudy formed a committee on 11/13/2006 and John McCain did so on 11/15/2006.  I think Mitt Romney only waited until 1/3/2007 because he wanted to be out of office first, and that was the exact day that he left office as governor.

So I definitely think Ron should form an exploratory committee within 2 weeks after the 2010 election.  However now I am re-thinking parts of an earlier post where I thought Ron should officially announce at the beginning of December so that we could have a big money bomb on Dec 16th.  I was previously thinking that in order to effectively promote the moneybomb we would need to have Ron already officially running. But now I'm thinking that we might be able to do it with just the exploratory committee.  Who knows, maybe breaking the mold and announcing that early would be a good thing, but it kind of looks like the beginning of December is a little early for an official announcement.

I still think that we can't do the money bomb on the day of the announcement because it doesn't give time to promote it.  However, we might be able to do a $10 million money bomb on Dec 16th 2010 (with only having the exploratory committee setup) and then allow Ron to officially announce on Dec 17th, after having raised $10 million and having heard the people speak.  That would be great publicity.  Dec 17th would still be very early for an official announcement, but not as bad as the beginning of the month, and I think it would be warranted, after having "heard the people speak".  And it would still probably give him the chance to be the first to announce and get good publicity and jump to front runner status after having the amazing 10 million dollar day.

Oh, and I want to keep reminding people that in promoting the first moneybomb, I think it is critical that we focus on getting people to not just pledge one donation, but pledge to sign up for a monthly recurring donation.  The automatic recurring donations can be built in as an option on the campaign's donation page and we've got to promote that, so not only do we get a one day $10 million money bomb, but we also set up the campaign for an automatic, guaranteed $10 million every month.

----------


## Eric21ND

> From Wikipedia:
> "On January 11, 2007, Paul filed papers to form an exploratory committee for the 2008 presidential race.  He formally declared his candidacy 12 March 2007 as a guest on Washington Journal on C-SPAN."


Thanks.  Wikipedia to the rescue.

----------


## Eric21ND

> I thought it might be helpful to look at the announcement dates for all the Republican candidates from the 2008 Presidential Election.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> Dates of 1)Forming Exploratory Committee and of 2)Official Announcement of Running for President in the 2008 Presidential campaign:
> 
> Rudy Guiliani: 11/13/2006 and 2/15/2007
> Duncan Hunter:   ? and 1/25/2007
> Mike Huckabee:   ? and 1/28/2007
> John McCain:  11/15/2006 and 2/28/2007
> ...


Those exploratory/official campaign dates are interesting.  I don't think it will be possible to raise money this Dec for a money bomb for a few reasons.

1. Ron likely won't officially announce until early 2011

2. It takes a long time to promote and go viral. 

3. People would be less likely to get involved when Ron isn't officially running yet.

**IF** Ron does create an exploratory campaign after the November elections then we could throw a money bomb Dec 16th or possibly Jan 11th as another suggested date.  But regardless of the day we raise money, we need to start the promotion now so all the Ron Paul supporters are ready to act whenever that announcement comes.

Also I'm not sure we could chalk up $10 mil every month....that's quite a fund raising clip.  Many of us supporters need to recharge our batteries and bank accounts after some of those money bombs.  $100/month is a lot of money to some people.  The only way I see something close to that happening is if the campaign or the grassroots make a money bomb calendar for the entire year, with the money bomb dates predetermined and agreed upon.  We could all agree upon the first three dates I'm sure.

- July 4th 2011

- Nov 5th 2011

- Dec 16th 2011

- Jan 11th 2011 (1/11/11 = $111.11 suggested money bomb)

Now a money bomb calendar like this could be very interesting, because the campaign could count on a steady war chest and I believe the money bomb momentum would build as the months go on, therefore our fund raising should also grow exponentially.  Would one money bomb per month be over kill?  Would supporters lose interest in them or would it grow as I suggested?  Could the grassroots even agree to a more regimented fund raising schedule or would that drain the fun out the money bombs?  I know the grassroots more often than not is a multi-headed hydra going off in several directions simultaneously.

----------


## Eric21ND

Can someone move this to the Ron Paul 2012 forum?

----------


## libertybrewcity

I think much organizing will be necessary via the internet, but the real battles will be going door to door getting the not-yet-swayed republican voters to get to the polls for RP.

----------


## hrdman2luv

> Not having lots of money in time to advertise in Iowa and NH wasn't the main reason his campaign didn't succeed.  The other issues would need to be sorted out in the next year (or sooner) otherwise it would just be a repeat (but with more money).


I think one of the biggest reason's the media didn't support Ron Paul as much as they should have, was because he wasn't able to pay for the advertising he needed. You have to admit, McCain, Clinton and Obama paid for much more national TV advertising than Ron Paul.

Money talks.....Sadly enough, Money SCREAMS.

----------


## jake

100 Million Dollars.. almost unimaginable,but just think of the BILLIONS the US spends like it's nothing (oh the irony)

2008: buy gold and or silver
2011/2012: DONATE to RON PAUL for PRESIDENT with the proceeds! donate to the MAXXX!!!

----------


## qh4dotcom

> 100 Million Dollars.. almost unimaginable,but just think of the BILLIONS the US spends like it's nothing (oh the irony)
> 
> 2008: buy gold and or silver
> 2011/2012: DONATE to RON PAUL for PRESIDENT with the proceeds! donate to the MAXXX!!!


It's hard for me to forget how many millions were wasted back in 2008 when the Ron Paul campaign raised $34 million....and I'm kind of hesitant to donate again until I know my donations will be spent wisely and efficiently.

----------


## LedgerSko

Someone refresh my memory. How was the money wasted the first time?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Someone refresh my memory. How was the money wasted the first time?


whatever anyone wants to cherry pick to suit their needs that is basically what folks are saying. everyone wants to be a chief!!  the same could be said with any campaign!!

----------


## bensamton

> but what i witnessed is most of the cause was the gop leadership and the corrupt leaders within the gop.  i agree with many of your points


Reince Priebus? is he actually a Libertarian and will he get the GOPs support behind Dr. Paul?

----------

